# My New Pen stand.



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

A couple of days ago someone posted pics of a pen box they made for their bullet pens.  They had made it to look like an ammo box and had the stenciling on the side and all.  It was pretty neat looking and got me to thinking. I didn't want to outright copy what they had done, but I wanted something in that line of thought. Here's what I came up with.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 23, 2015)

Very nicely done and it has a great feel to it. Just would like you to know that a Bash party is held here every Feb. Within the party there are plenty of contests and one new one is pen stands. This would fit nicely. As I told you take a look around the site. You can read up on the past years bash and see the wonderful contests and winners. We also have an IAP collection of outstanding pens that tour around to all the big events. You may be interested in that too. So much to do and read here. A+ on the stand.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 23, 2015)

Haha, I like it. You should have drilled some small holed through it to give it a "used target" effect.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Once again thinking outside of the box, great execution.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 23, 2015)

Wouldn`t have any problems with an ammo box , but that one I would not buy . Looks too much like someone lined up for a firing squad . ( But your thread castings are beautiful ) .


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

1080Wayne said:


> Wouldn`t have any problems with an ammo box , but that one I would not buy . Looks too much like someone lined up for a firing squad . ( But your thread castings are beautiful ) .



That is a silhouette target that we use in target shooting. It's posted on to a target board like the ones out at the range I used to shoot at all of the time.  If you enlarge the picture you can see the score rings and target values.  I understand some people don't like shooting and all, but it sure is a great way to throw away money. LOL


----------



## mark james (Oct 23, 2015)

Ted Sachs said:


> 1080Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn`t have any problems with an ammo box , but that one I would not buy . Looks too much like someone lined up for a firing squad . ( But your thread castings are beautiful ) .
> ...



Many different silhouettes can be used...  instead of a person...  Think outside of the box, as well as inside the box!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 24, 2015)

Everybody knows what a bullseye target is. Simple and more to the point.


----------



## TROUT (Oct 24, 2015)

Ted, I love it! It goes great with the bullet pen. Good job.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 25, 2015)

TROUT said:


> Ted, I love it! It goes great with the bullet pen. Good job.



I just noticed that you are in Lake Chuck.  I lived  there from before Audrey until about six years Ago.  I still go back often to see the grand kids and to visit friends.  We need to book up and go get some boudin next time I go back.  Thanks for the compliment bud.

Edit:  I just checked your profile and saw who you are.  I forgot you said you joined. We can still go get the boudin though.


----------



## TROUT (Oct 25, 2015)

Ted Sachs said:


> TROUT said:
> 
> 
> > Ted, I love it! It goes great with the bullet pen. Good job.
> ...



Ted, that sounds like a plan. Next time you're in town we will have to make a trip to Market Basket and pick up a couple of pounds of boudin. Can't wait to make it over there on the 10th to go the candy store.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 25, 2015)

TROUT said:


> Ted Sachs said:
> 
> 
> > TROUT said:
> ...



Candy?, Caaanddddy?, Shoot, we aren't going to a candy store, we're going straight to at least one of the crack houses here.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 1, 2015)

Boudin?!? Get some Cracklings too. Best Stop!


----------



## Anderson Creations (Nov 12, 2015)

I really like this. Cool idea. Ever thought of making them to sell ??


----------



## Krash (Nov 12, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Once again thinking outside of the box, *great execution*.


 
Ha ha ha .... great ironic use of words!

Sweet stand. I have friends that would love this!


----------



## Ted Sachs (Nov 12, 2015)

Anderson Creations said:


> I really like this. Cool idea. Ever thought of making them to sell ??



It just so happens that I am in fact selling them.  I made a batch of them for a couple of guys and while doing those I made sure to cut out enough for about a dozen more of them.  I'm selling them for $7.50 each and $5.00 each if ordering ten or more at one time.


----------

